# Rechner startet nicht...



## Sebaz (7. November 2002)

Seit einiger Zeit hat mein Rechner das Problem, dass er das OS (WinXP) nicht mehr startet. Bis zu dem Punkt, an dem das BIOS die Boot-Devices ansprechen sollte hört er einfach auf. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches, es passiert einfach gar nichts mehr. An der Hardware habe ich nichts gemacht, auf jeden Fall nicht gerade erst. Ich habe vor ner Zeit mal Probleme mit dem Netzteil gehabt und habe jetzt zwar ein anderes drin, das könnte allerdings ein bisschen schwach sein. Eine Zeit lang lief es auf jeden Fall gut und wenn der Rechner an war (eigentlich immer 24h am Tag) lief alles stabil.

Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende und wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Schöne Grüße,

Sebaz


----------



## galdasc (7. November 2002)

hmm also ist da ein fehler im BIOS (sowie man das aus deiner schilderung folgern kann). Ich hatte auch neulich heftige probleme mitm 
BIOS, ich hab einfach die defaults eingetstellt (Jumper aufm MObo) und dann ging alles einwandfrei.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. November 2002)

Vielleicht hat das Diskettenlaufwerk einen Defekt und blockiert dadurch, dass es keine Rückmeldung liefert, den Bootprozess.


----------



## Sebaz (9. November 2002)

Erstmal Danke für die Tipps, die helfen mir aber leider wenig weiter, denn:

-Wenn ich den BIOS-Jumper umstecke, passiert gar nichts mehr.
-Es gibt immer den gleichen Fehler, auch wenn ich die HD als erstes Boot-Device deklariert habe.

Das Dumme ist, dass man nicht viel machen kann, also in BIOS komme ich ja noch, aber sonst gibt es keine Möglichkeit, irgendwie weiterzukommen...

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Virtual Freak (9. November 2002)

*Virus??*

Kann es evt sein das du Esel/ MUle Benutzt hast??
Ich hatte da letztens son Problemchen das n Kollege sich nen Virus daruber eingefangen hat der sich genau so geäussert hat..
nach Booten nur noch schwarzer Screen...
Naja..ich hab die Büchse zum laufen gabracht über die Repatur Konsole von Win 2000 in dem ich alle Dateien ersetzt habe, dann fiel mir die appboost.exe auf die sich selbständig startedet und n cmd der mir in die reg geschrieben hatte..
naja...Viren scanner drüber und gut war!

Links zum gemeinten Virus:
http://vil.mcafee.com/dispVirus.asp?virus_k=99785
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.appix.c.worm.html

Greetz VF


----------



## Sebaz (9. November 2002)

Das könnte sein, aber ich kann ja nicht über irgendeine CD starten, weil der bei mir gar kein Boot-Laufwerk anspricht... Deshalb war ich eher von einem Hardware-Defekt ausgegangen...


----------



## Virtual Freak (9. November 2002)

*hmm*

na dann..
checke erst mal die funktion (rudimentär) der devices..
leuchten die leds..lassen sich cd roms öffenen...drehen die HDs (ist spürbar beim anfassen..
ist der strom angeschlossen..sitzen die IDE Kabel richtig??
Dann...falls du noch ins BIOS reinkommst..
Wie ist die Boot reienfolge??
Kann man im BIOs die Defaults nicht zurück setzten (ohne zu jumpern??)
Gibt es n Bios update für dein Sys??
Wenn ja..aufspielen..sollte das nicht gehen devices auf funktion in anderm PC checken (Floppy erst mal)

Weiter wüsst ich dann auch nix mehr..

Greetz VF


----------



## Sebaz (9. November 2002)

Erstmal vielen Danke für die Hilfe!

Also die Boot-Devices funktionieren alle, auf jeden Fall laufen sie. Die Boot-Reihenflge habe ich schon öfter geändert und auch die Defaults habe ich schon im BIOS gesetzt, beides ohne Erfolg. Auch die Idee mit dem BIOS-Update hatte ich schon, das Problem ist halt, dass er das Diskettenlaufwerk erst gar nicht anspricht.

Das einzige, was ich noch machen kann ist wohl die Dinger nach und nach in einem anderen PC auszuprobieren. Werde ich die Tage mal machen und dann von dem Ergebnis berichten.

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## CSF-Lady (12. November 2002)

*also was ähnliches....*

hatte mal ähnliches Problem, da hab ich unter nem Win98 ein 
BX440 Board gegen n anderes (anderer Manu) getauscht. Das hat mir das 
OS sehr uebelgenommen. Selbe Probleme wie Du, irgendwann bin ich ausgeflippt und 
hab die platte erstmal platt gemacht und dann neu intalliert, dann gings...Vielleicht hilft das wenn gar nix sonst geht 

Weiss net obs hilft....

Lady


----------



## Sebaz (24. November 2002)

Ja, ich hbae jetzt mal ein bisschen gebastelt und es scheinen mehr als ein Fehler zu sein. Zum einen ist das Kabel vom Diskettenlaufwerk kaputt, denn auf einmal kommt beim Booten noch die Fehlermeldung, dass er kein Floppy findet. Ansonsten ist wohl das OS (WinXP) dran schuld, denn eine andere HD mit nem anderen OS läuft bei ansonsten unveränderter Hardware (halt ohne Floppy) einwandfrei.

Hat irgendwer hier Ahnung von der Reparationskonsole von XP??? Dann wäre ich für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar!!! Ich tippe mal auf einen Virus, d.h. ich will jetzt erstmal das Ding irgendwie wieder zum Laufen kriegen und dann sehen, was sich machen lässt...

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Sebaz (2. Januar 2003)

Also, ich habe jetzt wirklich alles, was mir zu dem Thema eingefallen ist ausprobiert und bin zu folgendenm Schulss gekommen:

Das Kabel vom Diskettenlaufwerk war kaputt, ich habe es aber bereits ausgetauscht. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Rechner beim Hochfahren genau zu dem Zeitpunkt nichts mehr tut, wo er eigentlich die Boot-Devices ansprechen sollte. Dabei ist das egal, ob das eine Floppy, CD oder HDD ist. Es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung, es passiert einfach gar nichts... Ich hatte da den Verdacht, dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist, aber auch mit der minimalen Hardware geht's nicht...

Wie gesagt, ich bin mit meinem Latein mehr als am Ende...

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Sebaz (5. Januar 2003)

Könnte es sein, dass das BIOS irgendwie ne Macke hat oder generell kaputt ist und wenn ja, was kann man da tun???

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (5. Januar 2003)

> Vielleicht hat das Diskettenlaufwerk einen Defekt und blockiert dadurch, dass es keine Rückmeldung liefert, den Bootprozess.


- Produziert eine Fehlermeldung

@Sebaz Du kannst den BIOS Baustein auswechseln/überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Januar 2003)

CMOS löschen, bevor du irgendwas ausbaust


----------



## El_Schubi (6. Januar 2003)

ich hatte dasselbe problem, vor einiger zeit, und da war die festplatte hinüber, sie drehte noch aber lesen ging nicht mehr, das bestätigt sich auch dadurch, daß es mit ner anderen platte bei dir funktioniert. deine festplatte dürfte ja an ide0 sitzen und da das bios das als erstes checkt bleibt es natürlich da stehen. ich hoff mal du hast keine wichtigen daten drauf, denn der datenrettungsdienst kostet 2000€ minimum  . hast du vielleicht eine fujitsu festplatte die ein jahr alt ist? meine ist nämlich nach dieser kurzen lebensspanne draufgegangen   
nach deiner beschreibung bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, daß deine platte hinüber ist, aber keine garantie!


----------



## Sebaz (6. Januar 2003)

Die Festplatte ist es nicht. Die habe ich gerade erst in einen anderen Rechner eingebaut und formatiert, da lief sie einwandfrei und wenn ich von Diskette oder CD-ROM booten will, geht es auch nicht... Das der Deffekt beim Diskettenlaufwer liegt glaube ich auch nicht, denn nachdem ich das IDE-Kabel ausgetauscht habe kommt auch "No Floppy Disk"-Fehlermeldung nicht mehr. Deshalb bin ich bei der Millionenfrage durch das Ausschlussverfahren auf das BIOS gekommen  . CMOS habe ich auch schon öfter gelöscht und sonst auch so alles mögliche verändert (Boot-Devices geändert etc.) ohne irgendein Ergebnis zu erzielen oder auch nur eine Veränderung zu bemerken......

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Sebaz (9. Januar 2003)

OK, allmälich genug zu dem Thema, nur eine Frage noch:

Ich habe jetzt alles so ausgetauscht, dass ich zu der Feststellung gekommen bin, dass entweder das BIOS oder irgendetwas anderes an dem Mainboard kaputt ist. Aber wie kriege ich raus was? Muss ich das in einem Laden machen lassen und was kostet sowas?

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Niels_W (9. Februar 2003)

hallo,
ich war heute beim freund und habe ihm kazaa auf seinen rechner gespielt, und seit dem letzten neustart geht gar nichts mehr,
da kommt man auf ein fenster wo ne meinge schrott drauf steht ( sieht aus wie dos (winxp)) und dann drückt man irgenwas und kommt automatisch ins bios rein,
was ist da los? 
er hat übrigens win xp prof. 
also ich kann ihm da leider nicht mehr weiterhelfen, kann das sein das er einen  virus drauf hat? oder ein hardware defekt? 

bitte um schnelle hilfe.......
mfg niels 
nielsundco@gmx.de

thx
____________________________________________________________

einbildung ist die beste bildung


----------



## Sebaz (10. Februar 2003)

Also bei mir war es kein Virus und wenn ich einen hatte, war das nicht der einzige Grund. Aber was es genau war, weiß ich eigentlich immer noch nicht, entweder das BIOS oder irgendwas anderes am Board... Nachdem ich ein BIOS-Update gemacht und noch ein bisschen rumgefummelt habe geht's auf jeden Fall wieder so halbwegs.

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## alexorg (5. April 2003)

//edit:

erledigt!


----------

